# Seersucker for summer



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Seeing as we're expecting ice and possibly snow tomorrow and Friday after the past couple days of spring-like weather, I've started thinking about spring and summer clothing, specifically seersucker. I've wanted a seersucker suit for several seasons now (the traditional blue/white stripe, if I'm wearing seersucker, I want it to look like I'm wearing seersucker), but have yet to pull the trigger. The two I've been debating between are the one from Haspel and Jos. A Bank. I've wanted the Haspel because of its background as one of the originals (even if the current product is supposedly a far cry from what the name used to be), but in recent years the lowest price I've been able to find it for is $224.00. However, I have a friend who works at JAB, who may be able to get me one for around $100-$120. My question is whether or not the Haspel is really worth the $100 markup over the far more readily available JAB version, especially considering seersucker is a cheaper suiting fabric as it is. I would also be open to any suggestions of other brands of better quality within this price range. 

Short version: which is a better seersucker suit- Haspel at $224+ tax/shipping or Jos A Bank at $120+ tax?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Out of curiosity, what size do you wear?


----------



## AshScache (Feb 4, 2013)

I like my JAB seersucker. It's soft and very wearable. Only critique is that the jacket is fully lined which seems backwards for a supposedly lightweight summer suit. 

Frankly though, while I'd love a BB, Press, or other fancy seersucker suit, for the 5-10 times per year that I wear it, the JAB fits the bill.


----------



## FJW (Jan 25, 2012)

^ Exactly, for the few times a year you'll wear it I think the one from Jos A will work


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
However, should he shop the BB end of season clearance sales, BB Seersucker jackets, as well as occasionally suits, can be had for Jos A. Bank's prices!


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

AshScache is right about the JAB being fully lined. It really isn't any cooler that a hopsack blazer, IMO. My local mens store had a Haspel seersucker suit on sale this past Fall and I took the opportunity to examine the jacket construction. The Haspel was half-lined and much lighter (and I suspect cooler). The BB I've seen are constructed similarly to the Haspel.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd buy the one that fits better.

I got mine at a BB clearance event.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

The last Haspel summer suit I owned had just as much linebacker padding in the shoulders and even bigger armholes than the JAB. Not comfortable at all, and terrible quality. That was a poplin suit and I owned it a few years ago, though, so maybe they've changed things.

I got my seersucker suit at a J Crew outlet on sale for, IIRC, somewhere around the JAB price you mentioned, or a little more. If you have an outlet near you, it might be worth keeping an eye out there for one.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a different experience than Orgetorix. If you are thin/slight of frame, the JAB will probably work fine. But my one Haspel jacket (seersucker) has softer shoulders than anything from JAB. I'm a big guy with broad shoulders, so I'd pay the extra for Haspel. To throw another option in the mix, look at Hardwick. Last Spring, I bought a tan poplin suit from Men's Suit Separates: although fully lined, it has softer shoulders and is better constructed than Haspel.

Sewell is another manufacturer of summer suits. If you have any independently-owned men's stores in your area, you might drop by and see what they offer. By the time you include tailoring, it's often competitively priced.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

My seersucker suit is actually separates from PRL. I bought the jacket at a thrift store and saw the pants at a department store, deeply discounted. I went back a few days later wearing the jacket to be sure they matched and sure enough, they were a perfect match. Total cost was $5.50 for the jacket, $39.50 for pants. However, I rarely wear them together. I usually wear the jacket with pink pants and the pants with a solid OCBD.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh goodie! It's mid-twenties outside and I've got an excuse to wear my seersucker suit. So, I actually had the same dilemma and ended up choosing Haspel. I liked the history, the fabric, and some parts of the construction. 

The seersuckeriness is toned down just a tad in the fabric: the stripes are on the thinner side and the blue is more of a faded slate than a French blue or navy. I thought it looked a touch more dignified and offered a touch more flexibility in when I could wear it. 

Construction-wise, the jacket is a touch above JAB as it's half-lined and self-faced. I wanted the lighter construction as A) I sweat like a stuck pig and B) it gets pretty hot and muggy. There's also around 3" of material in the sleeves. I need to take advantage of that. 

The pants fit well, also. They manage to be both pleated and semi-trim-fitting. While pleats might not technically be trad, they're definitely traditional down here in the South. 

I will say, though, that the arm holes are rediculously large and the shoulders, while lightly padded, aren't exactly natural. I had to have my tailor add a small piece of felt to keep them from dimpling excessively. 


Pictures:


















Couple of "in the wild" shots from last summer:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

The very image of a young Southern Gentleman. Well done, that man!


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Oldsarge said:


> The very image of a young Southern Gentleman. Well done, that man!


Thanks Oldsarge! I surprised her on vacation with a private carriage ride and high tea, so of course we had to go all out, with a seersucker suit for me and a Lilly sundress for her. For a carpetbagger, she sure does southern trad well.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Looks like Haspel has significantly decontstructed their jackets since I last bought one, which is good.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

New Haspel stuff is very lightly padded. I bought a linen sportcoat last summer that is 3/8 lined with virtually no padding.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

That's about my experience with Haspel: the limited lining is nice, and it fits well if you stand still. It wears very cool. But if you move, the armholes really do get you. Given that the rest of my summer suits are fully lined (anyone know a tailor in Nashville who'll cut that out? send me a PM), the Haspel gets a fair amount of wear.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I definitely seem to be leaning toward the Haspel now, primarily because of the lack of lining (living on the gulf coast with 8 months of summer and humidity, I want to purchase seersucker for practical reasons in addition to aesthetic). Where can Haspel suits be purchased other than online? I was looking at the Hunter and Coggins site primarily, but would like to try one on first


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

If you have any old-school men's shops nearby, try there. I don't think Macy's carries them anymore.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Reuben, your seersucker rig looks exceptionally well put together. Pure class and nothing costumey about it. I especially like the way your SoPro bow tie is set. The whole thing look very to the manner born.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I loved the S.Proper bow with the suit versus the fun shirt tie. Don't get me wrong, I really like the fun shirt tie. I just felt the bow elevated the rig to a new level.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Reuben said:


> I will say, though, that the arm holes are rediculously large and the shoulders, while lightly padded, aren't exactly natural. I had to have my tailor add a small piece of felt to keep them from dimpling excessively.
> ]


Wait, you can do that? How exactly does that work? I have a few jackets that dimple oddly that I would like to rectify.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

L-feld said:


> Wait, you can do that? How exactly does that work? I have a few jackets that dimple oddly that I would like to rectify.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


Nearest I could tell, he just folded a piece of felt into about the right shape and size, stitched it together, and then stitched it to the shoulder. This was made a good deal easier because the jacket was only partially lined, but I bet you could do it in a fully lined jacket too.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Oh goodie! It's mid-twenties outside and I've got an excuse to wear my seersucker suit. So, I actually had the same dilemma and ended up choosing Haspel. I liked the history, the fabric, and some parts of the construction.
> 
> The seersuckeriness is toned down just a tad in the fabric: the stripes are on the thinner side and the blue is more of a faded slate than a French blue or navy. I thought it looked a touch more dignified and offered a touch more flexibility in when I could wear it.
> 
> ...


Reuben, is your seersucker jacket darted? I'm guessing yes, but it's hard for me to tell in the images.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> Reuben, is your seersucker jacket darted? I'm guessing yes, but it's hard for me to tell in the images.


Sadly, yes.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> I definitely seem to be leaning toward the Haspel now, primarily because of the lack of lining (living on the gulf coast with 8 months of summer and humidity, I want to purchase seersucker for practical reasons in addition to aesthetic). Where can Haspel suits be purchased other than online? I was looking at the Hunter and Coggins site primarily, but would like to try one on first


OF, just saw this thread as I had posted in the WAYW thread that you might want to consider J.Crew also as they, for summers past, have put out a very nice seersucker - grey-blue and white (a bit muted versus the trad blue and white but still very clearly seersucker) and also unlined. Being 6'1" and 150lbs, the J.Crew fit is better for me than Haspal - which even with tailoring looks boxy on my frame. Just another thought (and as always with J.Crew), if you like something, watch on line - or sign up for email alerts - as they do a 25% off orders over $150 quite frequently.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

orange fury said:


> Where can Haspel suits be purchased other than online? I was looking at the Hunter and Coggins site primarily, but would like to try one on first


Is there a Belk nearby? That's where mine came from.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

How'd I miss Dieu and DrLivingston's replies? Thanks gents, I'm not surprised a couple southern guys were able to recognize the SoPro bow tie. I have three or four printed bow ties from them and they're among my favorite. Bird dog bay make some nice ones too.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Titus_A said:


> Is there a Belk nearby? That's where mine came from.


In my area, Belk had seersucker last year but it was their house brand "Saddlebred." The jackets were constructed more like JAB and not Haspel.


----------



## boatswaindog (Nov 18, 2010)

I believe last year Haspel was purchased by a private equity firm. My impression is that they intend to substantially raise prices. On the other hand they do have a reference on their new website to "tailored in the USA". The days of the bargain Haspel summer suit may be over.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

When our local Parisian stores became Belks, I shed many tears. Gone were the days when the stores would carry Zegna, RLPL, RT 7-fold and BOC, etc.etc. Now the best that they carry is standard Polo, T.Bahama, and for ties XMI and Countess Mara... just not the same. Our store in Trussville had some Haspel seersucker separates last year. Minimally lined with fairly natural shoulders, they just felt cheaper than the garments that I used to sell at the original Macy's (before the Federated acquisition).


----------



## hsc89 (Oct 14, 2009)

As I appreciate it, the family has re-assumed control of the label and is in the process of putting together the new line with most, if not all, of it slated for U.S. manufacturing. However, I would not be surprised if one finds the "new/old" Haspel to be more "fashion forward" given what I have read (and heard) locally. It will also, again from what I have seen/heard, be a fair bit more expensive at retail.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Have you considered wearing a Panama hat with your seersucker suit? The combination could be awesome!

Stetson Panama Hat


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I actually do own a Panama hat, I started balding at 17 and have no hair now, so hats are essential for me if I'm outside. Felt Stetson Saxon for the winter, Panama for the summer, drivers in various fabrics for all the time.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

The Stetson Saxon is an excellent choice. I would love to have a Stetson Open Road, but the Western look may not work well in my region (Northeast). 

I'm planning to get a seersucker suit or sport coat, soon. The seersucker will give me another reason to wear my two Panama hats.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Heck, I live in Texas and I'm not even a fan of the western look lol (on myself at least- to be fair though, I do own boots and a large brass buckle). The Saxon is a great hat though, I'll actually be pulling it out this week if we get sleet/freezing temps again like they say it's going to.

My philosophy on hats: they may look slightly affected (especially since I'm in my mid twenties), but for me they serve a functional purpose. When I started looking into hats , I was told that men needed confidence to pull off something like a fedora, but I found that a significant lack of "give a damn" is a great substitute for confidence. Same concept applies for me to bow ties, seersucker, GTH ankles, and pastel summer chinos.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

orange fury said:


> My philosophy on hats: they may look slightly affected (especially since I'm in my mid twenties), but for me they serve a functional purpose. When I started looking into hats , I was told that men needed confidence to pull off something like a fedora, but I found that a significant lack of "give a damn" is a great substitute for confidence. Same concept applies for me to bow ties, seersucker, GTH ankles, and pastel summer chinos.


You have confidence. To not "give a damn" takes confidence.

I wear my Panama hats & spectators with supreme confidence. I don't give a damn whether anyone likes it, or not.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Stubbly said:


> Have you considered wearing a Panama hat with your seersucker suit? The combination could be awesome!
> 
> Stetson Panama Hat


Which model is this?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

^not sure, but if you're in the market for one, Panama Bob comes highly recommended in several places as great quality for the price. I don't have any personal experience with him, but one of his hats is on my wish list right now


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Which model is this?


I think it's the "Classical Panama," but I've only seen it at this Italian website.

Classical Stetson Panama
https://www.rmr-hats.com/Classical-Stetson-Panama-227-3-0.html

The "Retro Panama" is very similar.

Stetson Retro Panama Hat
https://www.delmonicohatter.com/product/IT545.htm


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

orange fury said:


> ^not sure, but if you're in the market for one, Panama Bob comes highly recommended in several places as great quality for the price. I don't have any personal experience with him, but one of his hats is on my wish list right now


At the moment, I'm not looking. But, thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

If I ever go with a hat for seersucker, I think I'm going to go the coconut straw route like this pic from HTJ:


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

That hat looks good on him, and goes well with seersucker. I'm not sure this hat would look good on me. Finding the right hat can be a challenge for some people, while other people seem to look good in almost any hat.



Trad-ish said:


> If I ever go with a hat for seersucker, I think I'm going to go the coconut straw route like this pic from HTJ:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

I feel this pain.



Stubbly said:


> Finding the right hat can be a challenge for some people, while other people seem to look good in almost any hat.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Stubbly said:


> That hat looks good on him, and goes well with seersucker. I'm not sure this hat would look good on me. Finding the right hat can be a challenge for some people, while other people seem to look good in almost any hat.


With that said, I do want a boater. I've never tried one on and have absolutely no idea how it would look on me (other than "extremely affected"), but regardless, I want a boater lol.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Update: dragging this thread up from a couple pages back, but yesterday I found a NWT Haspel blue/white seersucker suit for under $150 online and immediately snagged it. It's a 38L jacket/34x34 pants, and even though I normally wear a 38R or 40R, the measurements seemed to be spot on for my requirements. The pats will need to be hemmed (since I'm usually a 30" or 31") but that's a quick trip to the tailor. May even do cuffs with the excess.

I'll post it in the Feb Acquisitions thread when it comes in, but I thought I'd update here that I was able to find what I was wanting. Also, as an aside, I also got some RL Preston's in seersucker, that's apparently going to be my clothing theme this summer lol.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Update: dragging this thread up from a couple pages back, but yesterday I found a NWT Haspel blue/white seersucker suit for under $150 online and immediately snagged it. It's a 38L jacket/34x34 pants, and even though I normally wear a 38R or 40R, the measurements seemed to be spot on for my requirements. The pats will need to be hemmed (since I'm usually a 30" or 31") but that's a quick trip to the tailor. May even do cuffs with the excess.
> 
> I'll post it in the Feb Acquisitions thread when it comes in, but I thought I'd update here that I was able to find what I was wanting. Also, as an aside, I also got some RL Preston's in seersucker, that's apparently going to be my clothing theme this summer lol.


Nothing wrong with a seersucker-themed summer. I have noticed that as even traditional manufacturers like Haspel hew to the new skinnier fit / shorter jacket aesthetic, one who is trying to maintain a more Trad fit has to adjust their purchases as you did. I would bet your 38L is the same length as a 38R would have been a few years back.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> Nothing wrong with a seersucker-themed summer. I have noticed that as even traditional manufacturers like Haspel hew to the new skinnier fit / shorter jacket aesthetic, one who is trying to maintain a more Trad fit has to adjust their purchases as you did. I would bet your 38L is the same length as a 38R would have been a few years back.


Essentially, yes. I measured the navy blazer I'm wearing today (which is a 38R), and the only differences I saw between that and the measurements the seller posted was that the sleeves are a touch longer on the Haspel (which I'm fine with, since the sleeves on my blazer are a bit shorter than I would like).

I did pay yesterday around noon and it still hasn't shipped yet, so the jury is still out on how this transaction goes...


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Essentially, yes. I measured the navy blazer I'm wearing today (which is a 38R), and the only differences I saw between that and the measurements the seller posted was that the sleeves are a touch longer on the Haspel (which I'm fine with, since the sleeves on my blazer are a bit shorter than I would like).
> 
> I did pay yesterday around noon and it still hasn't shipped yet, so the jury is still out on how this transaction goes...


My Ebay experiences - as long as the seller has a very good rating - have been on the whole good, so hopefully your jacket will ship quickly.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Essentially, yes. I measured the navy blazer I'm wearing today (which is a 38R), and the only differences I saw between that and the measurements the seller posted was that the sleeves are a touch longer on the Haspel (which I'm fine with, since the sleeves on my blazer are a bit shorter than I would like).
> 
> I did pay yesterday around noon and it still hasn't shipped yet, so the jury is still out on how this transaction goes...


Relax, man. You've got plenty of time for it to arrive before easter. Some people ship faster, some ship slower, and some just don't update As long as it's within five business days, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> When our local Parisian stores became Belks, I shed many tears. Gone were the days when the stores would carry Zegna, RLPL, RT 7-fold and BOC, etc.etc. Now the best that they carry is standard Polo, T.Bahama, and for ties XMI and Countess Mara... just not the same. Our store in Trussville had some Haspel seersucker separates last year. Minimally lined with fairly natural shoulders, they just felt cheaper than the garments that I used to sell at the original Macy's (before the Federated acquisition).


Couldn't agree more. Even Preswick and Moore dress shirts were occasionally made in USA or at least Hong Kong - they were of very solid quality. The real sandess is that a man could once walk into a department store - not just a men's shop - and walk out with very high quality garments that would last a very long time. Today, once has to either go to a high end department store like Saks or a high end men's shop. This is a real mark of decline.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Relax, man. You've got plenty of time for it to arrive before easter. Some people ship faster, some ship slower, and some just don't update As long as it's within five business days, I wouldn't worry about it.


Lol I didn't mean to give the impression I was worried about it. I bought it from a seller that I haven't done business with before and I saw a couple reviews after the purchase about bad communication, I just meant that I wasn't making a judgement about the transaction until I had the suit in hand. Either way, it shipped yesterday afternoon, so I should get it next week.

In any case, I just moved last weekend and am getting married next weekend, I have too much on my plate right now to worry about a suit shipment I have no control over lol :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Lol I didn't mean to give the impression I was worried about it. I bought it from a seller that I haven't done business with before and I saw a couple reviews after the purchase about bad communication, I just meant that I wasn't making a judgement about the transaction until I had the suit in hand. Either way, it shipped yesterday afternoon, so I should get it next week.
> 
> In any case, I just moved last weekend and am getting married next weekend, I have too much on my plate right now to worry about a suit shipment I have no control over lol :icon_smile_wink:


Orange Fury, congratulations on the wedding, the best for a great day, honeymoon and, most importantly, marriage.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> Orange Fury, congratulations on the wedding, the best for a great day, honeymoon and, most importantly, marriage.


I appreciate it, we've been dating for over four years and engaged for a year and 3 months of that, so it's been a long time coming, but we're excited to be this close to starting "real life", as it were.

...also, I'm looking forward to posting my tux in WAYWT that morning. Priorities, you know :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

orange fury said:


> With that said, I do want a boater. I've never tried one on and have absolutely no idea how it would look on me (other than "extremely affected"), but regardless, I want a boater lol.


There was, at one point about four years ago, a gentleman who waited of summer mornings at a bus stop on Harding Pike in west Nashville wearing a boater. I envied him.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> I appreciate it, we've been dating for over four years and engaged for a year and 3 months of that, so it's been a long time coming, but we're excited to be this close to starting "real life", as it were.
> 
> ...also, I'm looking forward to posting my tux in WAYWT that morning. Priorities, you know :icon_smile_big:


All good things and best wishes, but "a long time" is relative as my girlfriend an I have been dating for 17 years - it's all what works for you.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

orange fury said:


> I just moved last weekend and am getting married next weekend ...


Wow, lots of stress there (even though it's mostly good stress!). Can be a dangerous thing; take good care of yourself. And congratulations on the nuptials!


----------



## sleepyinsanfran (Oct 24, 2013)

whoa - congratulations. 

i personally cant bear to wear seersucker, from all the british-colonial imagery it evokes. i'm probably overthinking it


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

sleepyinsanfran said:


> whoa - congratulations.
> 
> i personally cant bear to wear seersucker, from all the british-colonial imagery it evokes. i'm probably overthinking it


Is seersucker associated with British Colonialism? I tend to think of linen suits for that and seersucker as a southern gentleman / New England prep thing - but my clothes history knowledge is not deep.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

sleepyinsanfran said:


> whoa - congratulations.
> 
> i personally cant bear to wear seersucker, from all the british-colonial imagery it evokes. i'm probably overthinking it


I'd say you were over thinking it. Seersucker suits originated in New Orleans. The fabric is older but wasn't incorporated into suits until Haspel did it.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

sleepyinsanfran said:


> whoa - congratulations.
> 
> i personally cant bear to wear seersucker, from all the british-colonial imagery it evokes. i'm probably overthinking it


Khakis are vastly more British-colonial than seersucker.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Fraser Tartan said:


> I can't get the Boer War out of my head every time I see a pair of Dockers.
> 
> LOL


----------

